#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-08
<big_t> hello people 
<valorie> hey big_t
<valorie> how are ya
<MarkDude> Is the Burien UH still happening?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-10
<androidbruce> how goes it guys 
<MarkDude> Great- androidbruce how are you?
<MarkDude> When are you folks planning a geeknic? LFNW?
<androidbruce> yeah i would guess so 
<androidbruce> i am def planning on going for at least one day 
<seattlegaucho> MarkDude: planning for Saturday, but it depends on what else I have going on
<MarkDude> Cool
<MarkDude> Still trying to make it there
<MarkDude> Depends on if I get sponsored
<seattlegaucho> it's a ~2hr drive from Seattle, no need to get sponsored for me :)
<seattlegaucho> maybe I should present
<seattlegaucho> cool! they have lightning talks this year
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: present?
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: i'm stoked about the gnome talks, 
 * androidbruce is a big gnome fan 
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: we recently implemented a new snmp agent for mysql @ work ... I thought it'd be fun to present and share the snmp part, which was way easier than I thought
<seattlegaucho> but I'm presenting @ the MySQL UC a week earlier, so I don't know if I'll have the time to prepare for both
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-11
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho, are you a mysql guru?
<valorie> he is!
<androidbruce> well then he and I need to talk 
<valorie> he's been scarce
<valorie> I've been wishing he was in #amarok more too, but I see him rarely
<androidbruce> yeah, gotcha
<androidbruce> did you see that 11.04 is using banshee as it's default player instead of rhythmbox 
<androidbruce> that makes me a sad panda
<valorie> eh
<valorie> amarok uber alles
<valorie> lol
<androidbruce> hahah yeah 
<androidbruce> i'm running it now in a vm 
<valorie> \o/
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: you around 
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: I am now
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: i am in need of some mysql schooling 
<androidbruce> can you provide help/support?
<androidbruce> what's your consultant fee?
<seattlegaucho> no fee, my schedule is busy enough as-is to be able to moonlight :)
<seattlegaucho> however, depending on the extent of what you need I can: a) point you in the right direction as you did when I rooted my G1
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: i gotcha. well if you could point me to some cool resources to learn mysql that would be great 
<seattlegaucho> b) if you just need a couple of hours, get more involved hands-on and leave at a point from where either you finish it yourself or be back at a)
<seattlegaucho> c) recommed a person and/or company that can help you out
 * seattlegaucho points at himself for a starting point :)
<seattlegaucho> shoot your first Q or describe your difficulties
<androidbruce> well for starters what is the best way to manage mysql? phpmyadmin? 
<androidbruce> also, are most commands performed in mysql, or mysqladmin?
<androidbruce> im in the early stages of creating databases and websites. and i've just been reading and hacking through tutorials. 
<seattlegaucho> the prefferred way it 'mysql'  ... the CLI utility
<seattlegaucho> if you're more of a GUI guy, try out the latest MySQL Workbench
<seattlegaucho> I never liked phpMyAdmin very much
<seattlegaucho> it's too fat for the little it offers
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: how would i go about learning to use the CLI utility?
<androidbruce>  help and man pages?
<seattlegaucho> you have 2 main resources: a) docs and b) \h on the tool's command line
<androidbruce> here is a softball for ya? what are the uses of mysql and are they're any alternatives?
<seattlegaucho> as in 'mysql'  the CLI tool or MySQL the product?
<androidbruce> ummm mysql the product 
<androidbruce> then if you could elaborate on the cli vs gui/webinterface
<seattlegaucho> alternatives to MySQL: a) MariaDB is my favorite ... it has all the worthy patches
<seattlegaucho> b) stay MySQL: it's very good at what it does and Oracle is doing a very good job at fixing bugs and keep improving it
<seattlegaucho> mysql CLI offers a flexibility that no other tools comes close
<androidbruce> i have phpmyadmin installed, how would i access that interface on my box? i have apache installed and working
<seattlegaucho> GUI usually tackle the basic stuff, they can't go as deep as the CLI can go
<seattlegaucho> it probably has a URL or a HTTP port
<androidbruce> yeah, i'm wondering where that config might be, guess i need to rtfm 
<seattlegaucho> http://localhost:xxx/ would be my first guess (don't know what xxx value is) as with samba, cups, etc
<androidbruce> got it 
<androidbruce> it's localhost/phpmyadmin by default
<seattlegaucho> that'd would've been my 2nd gues
<seattlegaucho> *guess
<seattlegaucho> however, once you get familiar with the CLI ... it's what everybody uses for admin
<androidbruce> so i can create databases, and have cms's use those db's that i've created in mysql 
<androidbruce> gotcha
<seattlegaucho> yep
<seattlegaucho> every app has it's own ways of dealing with it
<androidbruce> what is a collation exactly? 
<seattlegaucho> how you sort
<seattlegaucho> different alphabets use different ordering criteria ... 90% of the times, you shouldn't worry about that
<androidbruce> ahhh gotcha 
<androidbruce> can you have a mysql server in a different location than the webserver?
<seattlegaucho> for low volume data not necessarily, for medium to big data: mysql server should run on it's own
<seattlegaucho> keep in mind that memory is more important than cores
<androidbruce> space? 
<seattlegaucho> depends on data volume
<androidbruce> how much 'storage' should one allocated?
<seattlegaucho> *don't* use regular NFS
<seattlegaucho> we DB running with 1~2 GB and others with 600GB
<androidbruce> ahh ok 
<androidbruce> don't use regular NFS? what do you reccommend?
<seattlegaucho> if you run it off a VM *never* run data and/or logs off a virtual disk
<seattlegaucho> either local storage or a good SAN
<androidbruce> ahhh dude to corruption?
<androidbruce> due**
<seattlegaucho> yep ... LVM degrades performance up to a 20% ... maybe more, maybe less depending on actual load
<seattlegaucho> many people swear that XFS is better than ext3/4 for data
<seattlegaucho> again ... depends on data traffic
<seattlegaucho> if you use KVM for virtualization, go with *raw disk* for data and map it to an actual partition on disk 
<seattlegaucho> ... need to go, be back in ~1hr
<androidbruce> thanks a lot man 
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: I'm back
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: you rock bro, i owe you a beer 
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: how do i view docs/ help pages again?
<seattlegaucho> we're even ... I'd never had that G1 running if it weren't for you :)
<seattlegaucho> if you're on the 'mysql'  CLI ... type \h to get UI help or ... HELP command
<seattlegaucho> the 2nd one points you gives you enough information to not need to remember syntax specifics and ...
<seattlegaucho> the URL to the docs on the web 
<seattlegaucho> the one I use the most is: pager
<seattlegaucho> or \p
<seattlegaucho> 'pager less'  pipes all the output to 'less' ... you can use more sophistaced pipes
<seattlegaucho> 'pager' returns to use stdout
<seattlegaucho> also, it's awesome to pipe commands through it
<seattlegaucho> are we going to organize something for 11.04 release?
 * seattlegaucho hates .10 releases, they always have something broken
<seattlegaucho> 10.04 worked great w/ OpenVPN + NetworkManager
<seattlegaucho> 10.10 with exactly the *same* settings, doesn't work
<seattlegaucho> too bad that one of the LTS broadcomm wireless drivers broke and couldn't find a solution
<androidbruce> sorry for no response, day job got me busy seattlegaucho 
<seattlegaucho> np
<seattlegaucho> my day job tends to do the same to me :)
<androidbruce> exit
<androidbruce> exit
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: you there bro 
<seattlegaucho> working on an email ... so if you can deal with the pauses ... yes
<androidbruce> seattlegaucho: if you were starting on a fresh machine, how would you go about getting mysql installed? 
<seattlegaucho> for fooling around, go with the packages in teh distros repositories, unless you're in RH
<seattlegaucho> for production, go with the latest package/tarball in the MySQL downloads section
<seattlegaucho> ... today the choice of using 5.1 or 5.5 depends mostly on the app
<seattlegaucho> some bad apps break when using 5.5
<androidbruce> gotcha. ok how would you go about installing joomla on a fresh machine? install apache2, then mysql?
<androidbruce> i already have it installed and running. but i dunno if i've used the best of methods
<seattlegaucho> hmm ... I'd would've done it the other way around -> infrastructure first
#ubuntu-us-wa 2011-03-12
<seattlegaucho> androidbruce: I highly recommend you to subscribe to http://planet.mysql.com/ rss feed ... you'll learn a lot and/or will guide you in the path of MySQL Enlightment
<androidbruce> exit
#ubuntu-us-wa 2012-03-08
<bkerensa> valorie: are you about?
<valorie> I'm about for a bit
<valorie> and gone.....
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-04
<bkerensa> valorie: met one of your fellow washingtonians :) who came down for global jam from seattle
<bkerensa> :d
<valorie> nice!
<valorie> are you thinking of coming up to LFNW?
<valorie> and if so, what do you think about doing a talk together?
<valorie> and who was it?
 * valorie is getting back to work in kub & KDE
<valorie> after I fix sound on my laptop
<valorie> :(
<valorie> I had a lightbulb moment in the car the other day: you, me, maybe someone else -- How to Get Involved with Your Favorite FOSS Community, and Why You Want To
<valorie> or smth
<valorie> maybe elcaset
<valorie> he does FreeGeek or similar in Seattle
<valorie> or Salt, with GSLUG
<valorie> although that's not quite what I'm thinking of
<bkerensa> valorie: some guy named allen... I guess he had heard of you 
<bkerensa> valorie: yeah planning on it... I have a budget request in to Mozilla as we have a booth at LFNW .... just waiting to see if it gets approved
<valorie> cool
<valorie> are you interested in doing a talk?
<valorie> like a panel
<bkerensa> valorie: assuming my budget goes well yeah
<bkerensa> :D
<cj> hey folks
<seattlegaucho> hi there
<cj> how's things going with you gerry?
<seattlegaucho> cj: they keep me busy at tokutek ... which is good and still related to MySQL
<cj> whee!
<cj> I talked with Monty the other day.  I was looking for work and they were looking for a knowledge base tech writer.
<cj> but then I got an offer from a place in San Jose, so I had to drop it.  It was good to talk with him, though ;-)
<seattlegaucho> you're moving to the Bay Area?
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-05
<bkerensa> valorie: do you know how GSoC money is handled?
<bkerensa> Ubuntu is going to apply this year
<bkerensa> but we need to sort out who gets money 
<bkerensa> and who signs contract
<bkerensa> since Canonical is not Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<valorie> it's up to the org how they handle the money
<valorie> some allow it to go directly from Google to mentors
<valorie> that is the only money we're talking about afaik
<valorie> in the case of KDE, the money goes to the e.V. (foundation)
<valorie> and then KDE sends mentors to the mentor summit with that money
<valorie> so if there isn't a community foundation of some sort, Canonical may be willing to handle it instead
<valorie> often mentors *can't* be paid directly because of tax laws
<valorie> I suggest talking to someone such as Lydia "Nightrose" or someone from the GNOME foundation for more specific info
<valorie> the Google folks in #gsoc are excellent as well
#ubuntu-us-wa 2013-03-06
 * seattlegaucho wonders what valorie is talking about ;)
<valorie> seattlegaucho: responding to bkerensa's question about GSoC
<valorie> [15:08] <bkerensa> [17:09:57] valorie: do you know how GSoC money is handled?
<valorie> [15:08] <bkerensa> [17:10:04] Ubuntu is going to apply this year
<valorie> [15:08] <bkerensa> [17:10:12] but we need to sort out who gets money 
<valorie> [15:08] <bkerensa> [17:10:16] and who signs contract
<valorie> [15:08] <bkerensa> [17:10:22] since Canonical is not Ubuntu
 * valorie goes away again
<seattlegaucho> cool ... thx
#ubuntu-us-wa 2014-03-06
<chiefw0tj> Good evening all
